

The Micropreneur Manifestor [pdf] by Rob Walling - swombat
http://changethis.com/manifesto/80.03.MicropreneurManifesto/pdf/80.03.MicropreneurManifesto.pdf

======
redrory
My favorite line: "Ignore the next big thing. By the time the press is writing
about it it’s already too late. Don’t set out to build the next social
network, mobile app, viral game, or social network mobile app viral game. You
will fail"

